# World's Quickest/Fastest Street GTR goes quicker/faster +++



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Paul's [RH9GTR] R32 improved it's PB on its only full power run today with a _wheelstanding_ [email protected] at Sydney Dragway today:











Run was a little skatey but still managed to better its previous times.

Who said GTR's can't fly?!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

**** me that is quick


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

VERY IMMPRESIVE:bowdown1:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats some serious intercooler!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Awesome,

Are street cars in Au allowed to be driven on the street with a headlight missing, side exiting exhaust and a wing that over hangs the body ?
Almost as fast as some of the street legal jap cars from years ago, like the one posted on this site under "r32 photos" from ages ago [email protected] and shown driving down the street
Or the croydons car...

Superjet760 says


> Glen i own the RH9GTR and being a good sport that i am i withdraw the claim that its the fastest street driven full trim Gtr in the world.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Nice work.

Vid's?


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

*TO GLEN THE TOOL*

What i actually said was:

Glen i own the RH9GTR and being a good sport that i am i withdraw the claim that its the fastest street driven full trim Gtr in the world.

BUT ITS STILL THE FASTEST STREET DRIVEN AUTOMATIC VL COMMODORE ENGINED GTR OVER 400M. AND ITS A SHIT LOAD FASTER THAN WHAT EVER YOU OWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Piggaz said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Vid's?


I will post them up for those who are interested


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work fella any issues with the Nitto gear yet or is it still running strong?


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Great work fella any issues with the Nitto gear yet or is it still running strong?


The only thing i use Nitto is the head gasket and its bullet proof!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Seriously


> Are street cars in Au allowed to be driven on the street with a headlight missing, side exiting exhaust and a wing that over hangs the body ?


Im pretty impressed with that car,as you know, but over the "worlds fastest" claim thing...as its entirely unecessary.

Not many street GTR's lift the wheels off the ground to.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Seriously
> 
> 
> Im pretty impressed with that car,as you know, but over the "worlds fastest" claim thing...as its entirely unecessary.
> ...


So if your impressed with the car then keep the coments clean and dont start another shit fight.:chuckle:

Dead standard suspension too! just adjustable rear upper arms for posative camber


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

ok, I didnt start the last shit fight, NXTWIT did.
I have also said many times that Im impressed with it and still are.

All good


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats on the amazing time, got a video of this latest pass?



R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Great work fella any issues with the Nitto gear yet or is it still running strong?


Your confusing this car with [JUN]


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Thats fricken intense! Very nice work - though in my eyes with the removed headlight and side exit exhaust this is no more street car than the Croydens GTR which is half a second quicker.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Got to love any gtr that can wheel stand. Awesome mate!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Lith said:


> Thats fricken intense! Very nice work - though in my eyes with the removed headlight and side exit exhaust this is no more street car than the Croydens GTR which is half a second quicker.


^^+1


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

It has a light in it Champ but just to shut the haters up i will run the car full exhaust and with the original head light and still run an 8 sec pass!
And its .38 sec quicker not half a second


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Lith said:


> Thats fricken intense! Very nice work - though in my eyes with the removed headlight and side exit exhaust this is no more street car than the Croydens GTR which is half a second quicker.


Everyone is entitled to their opinon, however, I would suggest that this view is amongst a very small minority. First and foremost, the CW car doesn't even use street tyres and most certainly isn't a street car - genuine or otherwise - in its last incarnation when it ran 8's. And secondly, the differences between the two cars are so great that I am surprised that even you have formed this opinion.

I really hope this thread doesn't degenerate into another shit-canning thread like the last one.

But I won't hold my breath.


opcorn:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Good, 
As it is ANZAC day.....

Please dont be so silly as to Assume nicks car only ever ran those tires ....
Is it possible it ran 8's in NZ at meremere on other tires ?
You dont really know...
Neither do I ...
But please dont adopt the willowbank guise as the only spec that car ever raced in ...
Theres evidence of it running both at meremere and in the south island where it looks different
And as you know, because its also refered to on the AU thread .. that there is still other cars that were/ are street legal on street tires that have run faster (and YES there street legal regs might be different to Au), including the one posted on this website in nov 08 ....

So, rather than turn this into another "my mates the fastest blablabla boring in the world"
And anyone who dares to contradict that will be flamed...And any evidence provided will be systematically shreaded by someone who thinks they no every GTR in the world ever ....

Lets just accept that it probably is one of the fastest ever street legal GTRs ...
Which no-one else has never disbuted btw


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

When i started building this car i wanted to build a high 9 sec genuine street driven car. I neva built it to go this fast or to go faster than the cw car. The goal has been achieved so whateva happens now is a bonus. And it is still a street driven car it gets driven to work at least once a week.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

I think you are insulting other people's intelligence when you mention assumptions and facts that no one has ever disputed nor brought up. It has been stated from the outset that the CW car is the quickest GTR on DOT-tyres. However, this is is not relevent to this thread.

I am sure that the CW car would have run in various states of tune/trim and tyres when it raced at various drag strips and circuits. However, when it ran the 8.55 and 8.55 it used the M/T ET Street slicks and the rest of its drag set up has been established for a while. But this thread is not about the CW car.

In my original thread I actually asked for any other information/evidence of any other street GTR that was faster/quicker as I wasn't aware of them, and hence the thread title. I'm still to see any clear evidence of another street GTR - you know, street registered, driven, etc etc - a genuine street GTR (and on legal street tyres ) that is faster/quicker. I would be genuinely interested in any information of such street GTR's. All the ones previously mentiuoned have been discounted because they either ran slicks or weren't street cars. 

There are plenty of 8 second GTR's all over the world. That is a given. 

However, to constantly attempt to undermine what this street car has achieved is nothing but poor form and I won't be part of it. To compare it to purpose-built stripped and lightened race cars isn't really what this nor the original thread is about as they are worlds apart.

People can get technical and argue about the smallest details, but at the end of the day, this GTR is a true street car and at the top of the list when it comes to quarter mile street GTR's.

Not bad for a pizza delivery car.


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

surely any street gtr is one that can be driven legally on the street as long as it can then hats off to you and your title, which ever way you look at it, the time is very impressive and should not be put down


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

FFS cant you lot stop the bitching

Its like a kindergarten

actually thats being unfair to some 5 year olds


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

FFS RSV4 
THink of what your cats would say ...




> surely any street gtr is one that can be driven legally on the street


LOL

One would think so, but we have covered that off...



> But this thread is not about the CW car.


Well it sure as F*&K has a title that indicates it is ...


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

That was the topic of discussion in that last thread - sorry those last two threads totalling 20+ pages . 

I think thats enough dont you 

this one is about a new improved time


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

come on lets see the vids ,love the wheelie ,u say standard shocks an springs?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

max1 said:


> come on lets see the vids ,love the wheelie


I'll second that!

No more bitching just post the vids.

.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Ludders said:


> I'll second that!
> 
> No more bitching just post the vids.
> 
> .


+1 whatever anyone thinks its an insanely fast gtr on the gtr forum, vids vids vids please


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yea Max completly standard. Its now time to set up the rear end properly and see what happens.

The videos wont be till tuesday cause they were taken on a mates camera and i am waiting for him to send them to me. Sorry boys


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> However, to constantly attempt to undermine what this street car has achieved is nothing but poor form and I won't be part of it.


I havnt seen any post by anyone in any of the war and peace efforts that undermine what this car has achieved.
Pretty much everyone has said what a fantastic result it is...

Its a pity you took it upon yourself to start a "Is this a street car" thread when the result was already known from the "Quickest / Fastest Street GTR" thread from ages ago, which was basically that everyone has a different opinion on exactly what dictates a street car.
I guess if I wanted another thread locked, then I could start a thread with the same title and post photos of JUN and RH9 ??
But that would be silly .....

Given that the actual owner of the car seems quite happy to refer to it as the fastest and quickest street gtr in Australia, Im suprised that you would blatently start yet another deliberatly provocative and unecessarily titled thread ?

Can you just get over your self and can we just move on and talk about the car rather than your personal obsession about what you (and only you) want to call it ???


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Yawn

lets see the vids


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I havnt seen any post by anyone in any of the war and peace efforts that undermine what this car has achieved.
> Pretty much everyone has said what a fantastic result it is...
> 
> Its a pity you took it upon yourself to start a "Is this a street car" thread when the result was already known from the "Quickest / Fastest Street GTR" thread from ages ago, which was basically that everyone has a different opinion on exactly what dictates a street car.
> ...


BORING


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I havnt seen any post by anyone in any of the war and peace efforts that undermine what this car has achieved.
> Pretty much everyone has said what a fantastic result it is...
> 
> Its a pity you took it upon yourself to start a "Is this a street car" thread when the result was already known from the "Quickest / Fastest Street GTR" thread from ages ago, which was basically that everyone has a different opinion on exactly what dictates a street car.
> ...



Have some of your medcine!
Can you just get over your self and can we just move on and talk about the car rather than your personal obsession about what you (and only you) want to call it


----------



## GTRAUTO (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice wheel stand. Great effort.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Great effort mate, forget all the slinging match, its a waste of everyones time and effort and will just go round in circles for ever, just get the vids up mate 

Robbie.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

superjet760 said:


> It has a light in it Champ but just to shut the haters up i will run the car full exhaust and with the original head light and still run an 8 sec pass!
> And its .38 sec quicker not half a second


Ok fair enough, I didn't subtract but .38 is not by a hair. And for crying out loud, saying my opinion is that its not that street car is HARDLY hating... especially after I just gave completely due praise.

The tyres deserve honorable mention, but I doubt the copper that just pulled you over would be worrying so much about that after shouting over your interesting smelling exhaust to shut the engine off and admiring the same single removed headlight which I contradicted GTR Glenn about Croyden's GTR having when saying THAT car wasn't a street car.

Again, I'm not a hater or taking any sides - I just say it like it is. If you can do the same times with the headlights in and full exhaust then its just even more utter madness. Gotta love the traction that radial drag tyres can give these days, those wheels up launches are wicked


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Im pretty relaxed about it Lith ..
I think we have assertained that everyone has a diferent opinion on exactly what constituted a street car, so it doesnt really matter.

Any chance of seeing a spec sheet for the engine etc:
Does it run aftermarket slipperies front and rear ?


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Lith said:


> Ok fair enough, I didn't subtract but .38 is not by a hair. And for crying out loud, saying my opinion is that its not that street car is HARDLY hating... especially after I just gave completely due praise.
> 
> The tyres deserve honorable mention, but I doubt the copper that just pulled you over would be worrying so much about that after shouting over your interesting smelling exhaust to shut the engine off and admiring the same single removed headlight which I contradicted GTR Glenn about Croyden's GTR having when saying THAT car wasn't a street car.
> 
> Again, I'm not a hater or taking any sides - I just say it like it is. If you can do the same times with the headlights in and full exhaust then its just even more utter madness. Gotta love the traction that radial drag tyres can give these days, those wheels up launches are wicked


Dont compare this car to the CW car. Weather you like to belive it or not its a real street car.

If you can compare my car to the CW car even though the cw car ran a groved slick. Then compare the Cw car to Mark jacobsens r32 GTR that has run 7.7s.
Standard rear diff center and a cusco 1.5 front

As you can see there is no comparison between these cars as there is none between my car and the CW car.

The engine is a R.I.P.S billet main cap 3l stock crank
Argo rods 
Custom JE pistons
Ported 26 head with HKS cams
Twin HKS 3037s turbos
Hypertune plenum
Sard 1000cc injectors
Motec m800
Motec cdi


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Be nice people don't make me start deleting posts and giving people holidays.:chairshot

I'll leave this open as I want to see the vid too.:bowdown1:


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Here is a phone video of an earlier run where he got off it when the car decided it wanted to head towards the wall:

[RH9GTR] [email protected]


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

superjet760 said:


> If you can compare my car to the CW car even though the cw car ran a groved slick. Then compare the Cw car to Mark jacobsens r32 GTR that has run 7.7s.
> Standard rear diff center and a cusco 1.5 front


I agree completely. The whole lot of them aren't REALLY street cars by my definition, but you gradually head further and further from them as you go from yours through to the Heat Treatments cars - funnily enough the times drop as well. Seems to be a pattern  As has been said a few times, everyone has a different view of what a street car is and as such its going to get some conversation. I'm not taking anything from the car, its clearly the most street worth 8s GTR anyone seems aware of.

This is the only car based on a Japanese platform I've ever seen that has run an 8second pass in what *I* would call street trim:
YouTube - AWD Motorsports Evo RS.. 1st Evo Street Car in the 8's!!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Now I've had to delete some posts. Last chance guys, no more arguing.
Please.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Maybe arguing like children is normal down under.

Still


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

YouTube - [RH9GTR] TESTING
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE2shi-cCzE


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeeehaaaa! Awesome mate. Have you got any more pics/specs on the car?


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

I am very impressed with the car!!! defiantly a street car if it gets used on the street. What sort of 60 foot time are you running?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Is this a automatic gearbox?


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

very impressive....

superjet760 you have p.m..

Lee.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

A little fat but safe as houses, well done mate!!!

Robbie.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

TJB said:


> very impressive....
> 
> superjet760 you have p.m..
> 
> Lee.


I never got your pm Lee
Thanx Paul


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yea Rob it is fat but as you said safe.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Is this a automatic gearbox?


Yea, 4 speed


----------



## jonn (Oct 7, 2006)

Might be a tenth in it if you drive in a straight line 
Well done.


----------



## tryingtobebest (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow this is insane picture of an amazing launch!)))


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Stock suspension??????? WOW!!!, who'd have thought huh? :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

rb30r34 said:


> Yea, 4 speed


Ok. Its fast yes,when you dont have to worry about launching properly and shifting gear up the track... :runaway:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Ok. Its fast yes,when you dont have to worry about launching properly and shifting gear up the track... :runaway:


Might pay to watch the in car video's and then make properly informed comments opcorn:opcorn:

I can assure you there is just as much involved in getting an auto drag car to launch properly as a manual one and he IS manually changing the gears.

Rob


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Might pay to watch the in car video's and then make properly informed comments opcorn:opcorn:


haha.. its a joke mate :wavey:
I know how hard it is to handle a car like that...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lol, yeah its funny how it becomes a joke when you get called out and you wish you'd thought about it a bit more before making silly comments huh? :chuckle:

Joking of course :wavey: 

Hows yours comming along anyway?

Rob


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Lol, yeah its funny how it becomes a joke when you get called out and you wish you'd thought about it a bit more before making silly comments huh? :chuckle:
> 
> Joking of course :wavey:
> 
> ...


haha  You got me there bud...

Mine is still a street car. Dont have the time, and budget to make it a hardcore dragster. To much restrictions here in Norway, i get more enjoyment out of the car the way it is.... A few pics here...


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Ok. Its fast yes,when you dont have to worry about launching properly and shifting gear up the track... :runaway:


Do you think it launches and shifts gear all by it self???:chairshot


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Asim R32GTR said:


> haha  You got me there bud...
> 
> Mine is still a street car. Dont have the time, and budget to make it a hardcore dragster. To much restrictions here in Norway, i get more enjoyment out of the car the way it is.... A few pics here...


Mine is still a street car too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

NXTIME said:


>


Rob - see why I rate MT drag radials?  :bowdown1:


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Lith said:


> Rob - see why I rate MT drag radials?  :bowdown1:


Imgine what a set of et streets would do!!!!

We could probably leave on full power. At the moment we only leave on 16psi of boost.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I suggested to a very well known GTR drag racer some time ago that they look at running a wheelie bar and was laughed at..............well well well........

Robbie.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Seriously? It doesn't seem like a silly idea, given even FWDs run them....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> Seriously? It doesn't seem like a silly idea, given even FWDs run them....


Exactly.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Are you allowed wheelie bars on street legal cars ?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I suggested to a very well known GTR drag racer some time ago that they look at running a wheelie bar and was laughed at..............well well well........
> 
> Robbie.


Might stop things like this happening or maybe not.....enjoy!



YouTube - Ford Capri lifts off on all wheels


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

superjet760 said:


> Do you think it launches and shifts gear all by it self???:chairshot


Easy there tiger.... Have a smoke and a smile and enjoy the rest of the day 

Asim


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Are you allowed wheelie bars on street legal cars ?


Whahaha, trust you.

Its a safety item that can be added at the strip so it has nothing to do with being road legal.

Besides.....yes you can have road legal wheelie bars as long as they don't protrude past the rear bumper by X amount (can't remember how much it was), I looked into it when I had the 240z so it is actually possible to have a road legal car with a wheelie bar and drive it legally with the wheelie bar on the street.

Rob


----------

